# German number plate help



## col85

Gutentag

i was hoping somebody can help me

I want to get a german style plate made up but want it to look as genuine as possible

can somebody tell me how to space this number plate?

X19 COL

I think it would be 

X 19 COL

with the stickers, or plakettes i think there called, inbetween the X and the 19?


----------



## Dipesh

Have a look on dubmeister's website. Also on eBay, europl8. I got a few plates off these guys.


----------



## jerry318

I would go without the plakettes

i had nothing but hassle from the police for mine, once i got plates withou them ive had no hassle!


----------



## warrenlord51

I had them and had no problem, but if you start spacing the plate different from what it should be stated from dvla then the police cameras can't pick them up. A friend of mine just got stung when he had standard plates but spaced one letter out to make a nick name and the his initial. 2 days they laste£20 to beade and £60 fine. So had to spend another £20 on alegal plates. Nice£80 out of pocket


----------



## col85

i shud have stated that i will actually be in europe, not the UK

and i know theres plenty of sites to make the plates, but i want to know how it should be spaced as if it was a german plate


----------



## Mike Hunt

warrenlord51 said:


> I had them and had no problem, but if you start spacing the plate different from what it should be stated from dvla then the police cameras can't pick them up. A friend of mine just got stung when he had standard plates but spaced one letter out to make a nick name and the his initial. 2 days they laste£20 to beade and £60 fine. So had to spend another £20 on alegal plates. Nice£80 out of pocket


So he deserved it, £80 for vanity/stupidity


----------



## Top_Gun

col85 said:


> X 19 COL
> 
> with the stickers, or plakettes i think there called, inbetween the X and the 19?


Correct... at least that's the best possible attempt.

A german plate is structured like this:

XXX-YY 1234

XXX=1-3 letters signifying the town where it is registered
YY=1-2 letters without special meaning
1234=1-4 numbers without special meaning

My plate is H-DZ350. It's registered in Hannover, the rest is without official significance. There are some letters which will never get assigned like old abbreviations from the third reich.

Best regards,

Detlev


----------



## col85

if i were to put plakette stickers onto the plate and drive in germany, is there a possibility i could get in trouble? im not sure what the coloured sticker means? is it emmission or tax?


----------



## Ghostrider

col85 said:


> if i were to put plakette stickers onto the plate and drive in germany, is there a possibility i could get in trouble? im not sure what the coloured sticker means? is it emmission or tax?


coloured sticker rear plate means: date for the next mot (month/year)
coloured sticker front plate means: date for the next emissions test (month/year)


----------



## Top_Gun

Ghostrider said:


> coloured sticker rear plate means: date for the next mot (month/year)
> coloured sticker front plate means: date for the next emissions test (month/year)


Both plates hold a grey plakette as well, it's the signet of the local government authority.

Best regards,

Detlev


----------



## Top_Gun

Ghostrider said:


> coloured sticker rear plate means: date for the next mot (month/year)
> coloured sticker front plate means: date for the next emissions test (month/year)


The front sticker is gone as of 10/01/01, the emissions test is now a part of the MOT.


----------

